# Luft '46: Nazi tilt-rotor!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Amusing Hobby's 1/48 kit of the proposed Weserflug Projekt 1003/1, a tilt-rotor that people would keep trying to perfect until the V-22 finally got it right.

Pix:


Amusing Hobby Weserflug P.1003/1


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice paint work! 🤙


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fixed the broken links. How embarassing.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome work!


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Man, that thing looks awesome!

Great paint and a super build all around!


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John,

The build, paint job, base and photography are truly outstanding!

Phillip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks!
BTW, the base is a piece of 80 grit sandpaper with driveway gravel sprinkled on it, held down with blobs of Elmer's glue.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> Thanks!
> BTW, the base is a piece of 80 grit sandpaper with driveway gravel sprinkled on it, held down with blobs of Elmer's glue.


Simple but very effective groundwork 

The model is outstanding. I like the desert camo you put on it. Amazing how modern tech seems to be just keeping up in some areas with what the Germans did in WWII.

I suppose we're already working on "Die Glocke?'


----------

